# The importance of Good Mornings and strengthening the posterior chain



## Trendkill (Oct 20, 2022)

Good Mornings are a staple exercise in my training.  I like to do them and I get a very good carryover to my squat and deadlift when I perform the right variations at the right intensity.  I've engaged in some debates about the pros and cons of good mornings but I finally found a video that I feel demonstrates their importance.  It also highlights why the squat is so reliant on having a strong back, glutes and hamstrings as opposed to the quads.  Yes, the quads are involved in the squat but they are not the prime mover and should not be the focus for increasing the lift.  This video demonstrates why.  I am not mocking the lifter in this video, far from it.  This is  Russian weightlifter Egor Klimonov, 2 time world champion at 96Kg.  I don't know how he trains or why he uses this variation. I'm simply using it to highlight the importance of the posterior chain and why a strong back, hams and glutes are the key to a big squat.    In this video he only uses his quads to extend the lower leg which is their primary function (rectus femoris is also a hip flexor but that's another discussion).  The squat is primarily about hip extension, not lower leg extension.  The glutes and hams are the hip extensors and the low back (and abs) lock the torso in place so the lift can be finished.  






I also saw a good picture this morning on the Westside instagram page that shows the bottom position of a powerlifting good morning.  It is not torso parallel to the ground with legs straight.  It is legs slightly bent similar to an RDL with the torso at about a 45 degree angle to the ground.  In this position the weight will feel as though it is way out in front of you and you will be fighting the feeling of collapsing forward.  You don't need to go deeper then this for a proper training effect.  In fact, if you do go deeper, the spinal erectors shut down and all the stress is placed on the ligaments and fascia of the low back.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 20, 2022)

How could some go about applying this in a beginner routine that doesn't have it programmed? I have been working on activation of the posterior chain but I feel it is a one of my weekends points. Greyskull allows for some accessories to be added. What is a good starting point programming wise?


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 20, 2022)

If you have access to it a 45 degree back raise is a great starting point.  You can focus on just the spinal erectors or just the glutes/hamstrings or all 3 together.  Good mornings with a band around the feet (at the base) and neck ( at the top) are a great way to learn the movement too.  Romanian deadlifts are a good option as well.  It is a more limited ROM but it really allows you to feel the posterior chain at work.  I would suggest doing these for high reps at first just to practice the movement.  Sets of 20.  You could do them as your third exercise on lower body days.  You don't want to be too fatigued when learning them so I wouldn't put them at the end.


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 20, 2022)

Do you do these after deadlift and deadlift variation or do they need a seperate day?


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 20, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Do you do these after deadlift and deadlift variation or do they need a seperate day?


I will do them in place of a squat or deadlift once a month as my main lift.  I work up to a 1RM when doing this.  I will also use them as an assistance exercise after my main squat or deadlift and do 3 sets of 5.  They can be done for higher reps as well and placed later in a workout.  If that is the case I would suggest sets of 12-20 as a finishing exercise.  The can be done close stance, wide stance, seated, suspended from chains or off pins in a power rack, with bands, with chains, etc.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Good Mornings are a staple exercise in my training.  I like to do them and I get a very good carryover to my squat and deadlift when I perform the right variations at the right intensity.  I've engaged in some debates about the pros and cons of good mornings but I finally found a video that I feel demonstrates their importance.  It also highlights why the squat is so reliant on having a strong back, glutes and hamstrings as opposed to the quads.  Yes, the quads are involved in the squat but they are not the prime mover and should not be the focus for increasing the lift.  This video demonstrates why.  I am not mocking the lifter in this video, far from it.  This is  Russian weightlifter Egor Klimonov, 2 time world champion at 96Kg.  I don't know how he trains or why he uses this variation. I'm simply using it to highlight the importance of the posterior chain and why a strong back, hams and glutes are the key to a big squat.    In this video he only uses his quads to extend the lower leg which is their primary function (rectus femoris is also a hip flexor but that's another discussion).  The squat is primarily about hip extension, not lower leg extension.  The glutes and hams are the hip extensors and the low back (and abs) lock the torso in place so the lift can be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Mornings are great for the back and posterior chain in general

Youll find its a huge part of any back recovery in physio, specifically strengthening the back and helping stretch out after disc herniations.

Excellent thread Trend.

Side note, i dont know how the fuck you can GM with a SSB
I have to low bar or it rolls up on me lol


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good Mornings are great for the back and posterior chain in general
> 
> Youll find its a huge part of any back recovery in physio, specifically strengthening the back and helping stretch out after disc herniations.
> 
> ...


SSB GMs are about the most difficult thing to do.  You've gotta have a really strong neck to use any kind of weight with them.  Using a camber bar or buffalo style bar eliminates the roll up the back.


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2022)

I love my GMs , standing , seated , straight leg , banded or chained , they are just fun to do. Great stuff even with the SSB , you get used to having the weight roll a bit like Trend mentioned, they are  solid gold.

 Best advice I have on them is start lighter than you think and work up into them. It's one of those lifts you go to heavy on or too hard before you are ready for them and you end up walking around hunched over the next day  and using the counter and tub to get up off the shitter cus you just cant get your ass back under you proper with out the assistance.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 21, 2022)

Worked these in yesterday started with a length of PVC lol. The last time I did em was over decade ago and thay was how we learned movements in football lol.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> If you have access to it a 45 degree back raise is a great starting point.  You can focus on just the spinal erectors or just the glutes/hamstrings or all 3 together.  Good mornings with a band around the feet (at the base) and neck ( at the top) are a great way to learn the movement too.  Romanian deadlifts are a good option as well.  It is a more limited ROM but it really allows you to feel the posterior chain at work.  I would suggest doing these for high reps at first just to practice the movement.  Sets of 20.  You could do them as your third exercise on lower body days.  You don't want to be too fatigued when learning them so I wouldn't put them at the end.


Barbell weighted hyperextensions are the 🐏 spinal erector movement.


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Barbell weighted hyperextensions are the GOAT spinal erector movement.


I'm just starting to do hypers now and then , still havent really dared to add in weight. I do like how they make my back feel for sure


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm just starting to do hypers now and then , still havent really dared to add in weight. I do like how they make my back feel for sure


You have to do them carefully and make sure that you take the slack out of the bar like with a DL between each rep, but my lower back is bomb proof since I started doing them after my back injury.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You have to do them carefully and make sure that you take the slack out of the bar like with a DL between each rep, but my lower back is bomb proof since I started doing them after my back injury.


I just saw you title. Hahahahahabaha


----------



## PZT (Oct 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good Mornings are great for the back and posterior chain in general
> 
> Youll find its a huge part of any back recovery in physio, specifically strengthening the back and helping stretch out after disc herniations.
> 
> ...


SSB free GMs are way easier than with straight bar for me. But off pins a barbell is easier than a SSB


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2022)

PZT said:


> SSB free GMs are way easier than with straight bar for me. But off pins a barbell is easier than a SSB


That’s cause you’re a mutant.


----------



## Yano (Oct 31, 2022)

PZT said:


> SSB free GMs are way easier than with straight bar for me. But off pins a barbell is easier than a SSB


For me with my shoulder impingement SSB is easier for everything. Took time to get used to it but it's much better than having my hand go numb and be tingly over n over.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 2, 2022)

Im looking to buy a ghd specifically for my lower back, yes i can just add a bar or a piece of pvc and stuff or a band and will start with that but really like the ghd for this purpose


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 2, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Im looking to buy a ghd specifically for my lower back, yes i can just add a bar or a piece of pvc and stuff or a band and will start with that but really like the ghd for this purpose


You'd be much better off buying a 45 degree back extension.  The GHD can be used for low back work but it is not as effective.  GHD offers more versatility but if low back is the focus the back extension is much more effective.


----------



## white ape (Nov 3, 2022)

Are good mornings any more beneficial than Romanian deadlifts or stiff leg deadlifts? If so then how and/or why? Thanks in advance


----------



## PZT (Nov 4, 2022)

white ape said:


> Are good mornings any more beneficial than Romanian deadlifts or stiff leg deadlifts? If so then how and/or why? Thanks in advance


I can move more waaaaay more weight with RDLs and Stiff Legs. I’m not smart and I’m lazy so read between the lines


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 4, 2022)

white ape said:


> Are good mornings any more beneficial than Romanian deadlifts or stiff leg deadlifts? If so then how and/or why? Thanks in advance


It depends on your goals.  From a bodybuilding perspective I would say no.  From a powerlifting/strength perspective I would say yes.  In my experience good mornings have more of a direct carryover to the squat and dead.  They are more of a total body movement and hit the low back, hams and glutes equally.  If you use an SSB it also recruits the mid and upper back significantly.  That being said there are many powerlifters that never do good mornings and have huge squats and deads.  There are other powerlifters that rarely deadlift heavy but build their pull with the good morning instead.  A lot of people find them easier to recover from than deadlifts and they can perform them more frequently.


----------



## white ape (Nov 4, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It depends on your goals.  From a bodybuilding perspective I would say no.  From a powerlifting/strength perspective I would say yes.  In my experience good mornings have more of a direct carryover to the squat and dead.  They are more of a total body movement and hit the low back, hams and glutes equally.  If you use an SSB it also recruits the mid and upper back significantly.  That being said there are many powerlifters that never do good mornings and have huge squats and deads.  There are other powerlifters that rarely deadlift heavy but build their pull with the good morning instead.  A lot of people find them easier to recover from than deadlifts and they can perform them more frequently.


Thanks for the reply. Makes sense. I remember doing them in high school and have never done them since.


----------



## DLTBB (Nov 4, 2022)

I ought to start doing them. My lower back/hams/glutes are lagging bad and have become a weak link for some lifts/activities.


----------

